# Mark books as "READ" on 'Manage Your Content and Devices' page



## Raptwithal (Sep 20, 2014)

There is no way to mark a book as "READ" on the "Manage Your Content and Devices" page...is there??

Thanks!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Raptwithal said:


> There is no way to mark a book as "READ" on the "Manage Your Content and Devices" page...is there??
> 
> Thanks!


No. 

I've sent feedback multiple times about this.

What you CAN do is use kindle.amazon.com. There you can mark them 'read', 'reading', 'hope to read', or 'stopped reading'. You can also assign a rating.

If you rate the book when you get to the end on your kindle, that rating -- and the fact you read the book -- is transferred to this page as well as GR.

At kindle.amazon.com you can also make notes about your books and/or tag them to further organize them there.

It's actually not a bad place to browse for another read -- but then you can't send from there, you have to go back to MYC&D. They really need to merge the two!


----------



## Raptwithal (Sep 20, 2014)

Thank you, that is helpful.  I agree that the  "Manage..." page would be a great place for the READ/UNREAD data.

I went to the kindle.amazon.com page -- thank you for suggesting that!

QUESTION: May I assume that it is OK to deleted the many, many dictionaries (Japanese, Italian, etc.) and the Kindle How-to guidebooks in non-English from the page?  Right now, mine is awfully cluttered.

Thanks again.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, you can delete them.  Note that if you restore to factory settings or, I think if there is a software update, they'll likely be resent and you'll have to remove them again. 

Betsy


----------



## Raptwithal (Sep 20, 2014)

OK, good deal!

Thank you!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

FWIW . . . your question reminded me that it's been some time since I sent them feedback about this issue . . . so I just did.  Suggest others do the same. 

[email protected]


----------



## Raptwithal (Sep 20, 2014)

Ann in Arlington said:


> FWIW . . . your question reminded me that it's been some time since I sent them feedback about this issue . . . so I just did. Suggest others do the same.
> 
> [email protected]


I politely made the suggestion just now. Thanks for the link. No doubt, Amazon will put 3 programmers on this immediately.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Raptwithal said:


> I politely made the suggestion just now. Thanks for the link. No doubt, Amazon will put 3 programmers on this immediately.




Well, I figure the more often people offer suggestions to things they see as issues or problems, the more likely they are to address it. They've improved MYC&D, after all, over the way it was originally . . . . . . And there used to be THREE different amazon sites you had to go to in order to see all the relevant information about your books. At least they're down to two.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> No.
> 
> I've sent feedback multiple times about this.
> 
> ...


I haven't played with this a whole lot before, but am interested now that the "rate this read" automatically pops up at the end on my Voyage. If you aren't a GoodReads member, does it still work and just go to the kindle.amazon.com page or do you have to have a GR account as well?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

crebel said:


> I haven't played with this a whole lot before, but am interested now that the "rate this read" automatically pops up at the end on my Voyage. If you aren't a GoodReads member, does it still work and just go to the kindle.amazon.com page or do you have to have a GR account as well?


When they instituted the 'rate this book' at the end of a kindle book -- even before GR integration; I think I had it on my keyboard kindle -- any rating you gave the book would show up on kindle.amazon.com AND in the 'your collection' link under Your Account.

If you have a GR account, it also goes there, but you don't have to have one and you don't have to link 'em if you do. You used to be able to post directly to FB and have it show up in your (and your friends') newsfeed, but now you can't do that unless you go through GR and it doesn't go in the news feed.


----------



## mayfire (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm not sure what your goal is, whether it's archiving or deleting. I keep my "read" books in a Kindle Collection called "Back on the Shelf" in the Kindle Cloud.


----------



## Raptwithal (Sep 20, 2014)

mayfire said:


> I'm not sure what your goal is, whether it's archiving or deleting. I keep my "read" books in a Kindle Collection called "Back on the Shelf" in the Kindle Cloud.


Right, but I never use the Cloud reader since I read on the PW. The "Manage your content..." seems to be the main go-to site. For each book, it offers: Order Details, Deliver; Delete; Download & transfer via USB; Clear furthest page read...; Read Now; Loan this title, and Return for Refund. It would seem this would be an ideal place to differentiate between Read and Unread titles.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Raptwithal said:


> Right, but I never use the Cloud reader since I read on the PW. The "Manage your content..." seems to be the main go-to site. For each book, it offers: Order Details, Deliver; Delete; Download & transfer via USB; Clear furthest page read...; Read Now; Loan this title, and Return for Refund. It would seem this would be an ideal place to differentiate between Read and Unread titles.


But you don't have to use the Cloud reader to use the Cloud for organizing. You can access collections on your PW.

Betsy


----------



## Raptwithal (Sep 20, 2014)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> But you don't have to use the Cloud reader to use the Cloud for organizing. You can access collections on your PW.


Right, I was just responding to Mayfire's use of the term "Kindle Cloud."

But here is something that I'd like to make sure I understand:

Collections on my Kindle device are device-based only and have no articulation with the Cloud.
Collections on the Kindle Reader (Kindle Reader for PC, etc.) have no articulation with my Kindle device.

Is this correct?

Thanks!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Raptwithal said:


> Right, I was just responding to Mayfire's use of the term "Kindle Cloud."
> 
> But here is something that I'd like to make sure I understand:
> 
> ...


It depends on what kindle you have.

If you have a model earlier than the Paperwhite, then collections on it are on it and don't sync to the cloud.

If you have a 2012 Paperwhite or later, collections ARE 'cloud based' and you specify whether a given collection is to be shown on your device or only when viewing your cloud library. So you could have 10 collections all together, but one device you only show collection A B and C but on another device you show collections D E and F. This is useful if you have different folks on your account and Joe doesn't want to read Martha's hard core horror and Martha doesn't want to read Joe's steamy romance. 

I think the Kindle for PC doesn't really integrate much at all.  I'm not even sure you can make collections just for it. Might depend on what version you have. But the Android app definitely uses the same collections as the cloud, though it doesn't have quite as much in the way of sorting/display as on a kindle device.


----------



## Raptwithal (Sep 20, 2014)

> If you have a 2012 Paperwhite or later, collections ARE 'cloud based' and you specify whether a given collection is to be shown on your device or only when viewing your cloud library. So you could have 10 collections all together, but one device you only show collection A B and C but on another device you show collections D E and F.


Thank you for responding! I am trying to understand more about this.

I have a Collection on my PW2 (which I bought about a month ago & is updated to 5.6.1) called "Audible Link." I have 4 items in this collection.

When I'm in Cloud mode and I press and hold "Audible Link" on the PW, the pop-up says "In Cloud: 4 items; On Device: 4 items."

Using my desktop and accessing Amazon's Kindle-related sites, is there any way I can see or access this "in-the-cloud" Collection and its contents?

Hope this is clear -- I'm not so sure I'm asking the right question.

Thanks again!


----------

